# Built for a Friend



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

I built this tiny 1/144th scale Academy F-4E Phantom II kit for a friend I work with. He served in the US Air Force at Ramstein AFB in Germany during his tour, and maintained the F-4s stationed there. He always has photos of the base and the F-4s around his PC, so I thought I would build one for him. Once it was completed, I drilled a hole in the bottom for a clear acrylic rod, and then mounted it in a Pioneer "Crystal Clear Display Base" 9"x4.38"x4.13". On the base of the case, I placed a Google satellite photo of Ramstein AFB so that the plane would appear to be flying over it. The fact that the photo has the base's name in it makes it all the better for my purposes.

Anyway, I don't do well with such small parts (large hands!), so I modeled it in flight, and left off the missiles. I think it came out fine, and he loves it!!

Hope you will, too!

Larry


----------



## Nemorosus (Feb 1, 2002)

Great idea! Nice present too. I hope he likes it.


----------



## RICHjm (Jun 14, 2010)

That turned out really good!
Nice presentation.I like it.Good idea!


----------



## getnewdesign (Jun 30, 2015)

RICHjm said:


> That turned out really good!
> Nice presentation.I like it.Good idea!


Very nice presentation. I second that comment.


----------



## AchtungPanz3r (Jul 18, 2015)

Very nice!


----------

